# Clutch delay valve & accumulator delete on gen 2



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

That may sounds weird but let me explain.

I've been driving manual since my first car but with the Cruze I can't figure out if the car is the problem or if it's me. I have a 2017 Cruze. It's like I don't know how to shift. I'd say 1/2 times I feel like a beginner when shifting gear. And don't think of going from 1 to 2 quickly or it will grind. As of right now I want to change the car for an automatic trans. I'll go with a Spark if I have to.

I read somewhere that is a "feature". RPM hang or something like that.

Someone feeling the same? Any advice?

Thank you!


UPDATE :
If you don't want to read all, because why would you do that, here's the parts needed to delete the CDV and the accumulator.

GM 55352050 (Gen 1 elbow without the CDV)
McLeod 139160 (x2) (clutch line connectors)
McLeod 139100-42 or 139100-36 (would be long enough)(clutch line)

Thanks to Billy at McLeod Racing for taking care of my order.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Gasoline engine?


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Barry!

Yes gasoline. I used to watch this channel lol

Thank you


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Honestly, your best option to eliminate rev hang would be to get an engine tune. I drive the Diesel version of the car so I don't know a whole lot, but there are engine tunes available for gasoline engines for a moderate cost. That might smooth out your driving experience. It's worth asking the tuning companies about your problem to see if what they offer can help.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Anyone knows a good tuning company?


----------



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

How is the over all shifter feel? Is it sloppy or when you put it in 1st and l let go of the shifter does it float back near center? 

The bushings on the end of your shifter cable and transmission might be worn-out. 







Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Well I bought the car brand new. The shifter feels the same as day one. Speaking of the shifter I find it noisy. I feel the gears. It always felt that way. I was wondering if an oil change could help.


----------



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

An oil change can never hurt. 

Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The M32 is just a junk execution of a manual transmission. I owned one in my Gen 1, and it's worse in the Gen 2, so I went to an automatic.

In the Gen 2, the clutch is numb, throws are vague and clunky, the gear spacing is massive (old Eco gearing from Gen 1) and doesn't work well with the powerband of the LE2 that is sleepy below 2000 RPM, and the rev hang/heavy flywheel don't help matters much either.

There's not much a tune does for rev hang either, btw.

Things that DID help on the Gen 1, though:
-Clutch delay valve delete
-Clutch accumulator bypass (the two of these help with that stupid 1-2 grind)
-Amsoil 75w-90 transmission fluid


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you all for your time and answers.

I'm starting to think that what's bugging me the most may be the clutch delay valve. Is it a complicated task to remove it?

And why is it there in the first place? Any downside to remove it?

UPDATE : I found a thread about just that








Clutch Delay Valve Delete for Gen2


I recently bought a 2018 Lt and hated the shift characteristics from 1-2 and sometimes from 2-3. It is especially bad when doing any sort of spirited acceleration from a stop. So I decided to see if you could easily remove the CDV like the first gens. Some preliminary research led me to believe...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

The CDV is a... Hmmm. Limits flow so clutch is softer, takes longer to disengage engage clutch.

Rev hang I've only experienced in a NA engine, but generally it's about letting off the gas and letting the drivetrain consume the excess power, before or just as( keeping it smooth) putting the clutch in as the rpms platoe.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks for the info.

I think I will try the CDV delete or maybe replace it with the one from gen 1 Cruze like in the video on post #10.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

If I remove the CDV. Do I have to remove the acumulator as well?

Here is the parts I want to change so far :
GM GENUINE 55352050
GM GENUINE 55505687


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks like the parts have already been replaced when they did the TSB PIP5558C on the car last year... It felt great when it got repaired but, at this moment, the car behave the same way as before the repair.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks like I can disconnect the accumulator. I ordered only 55352050. 

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

First Gen also have both the CDV and accumulator, at least my 03/11 does. I'm the second owner and have been thinking about the delete myself although spirited driving is not my usual operating method. 

Been meaning to visit a junk yard to see if its possible to just bypass the accumulator rather than rebuilding it, but its low on the priority list for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IGadget said:


> First Gen also have both the CDV and accumulator, at least my 03/11 does. I'm the second owner and have been thinking about the delete myself although spirited driving is not my usual operating method.
> 
> Been meaning to visit a junk yard to see if its possible to just bypass the accumulator rather than rebuilding it, but its low on the priority list for me.











2011-2016 Cruze Limited Clutch Accumulator Bypass-BNR-CRUZEC






store.badnewsracing.net


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> 2011-2016 Cruze Limited Clutch Accumulator Bypass-BNR-CRUZEC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to hijack the post, but that's the one that requires rebuilding the accumulator. I want to remove it completely and replace it with a length of high pressure tube not messing with that thing on the firewall at all. I have a double flange tubing kit from when I had to replace all the Brake lines on a Geo Metro.

I will say that the Cruze is the easiest standard to shift without the clutch that I have ever owned or maybe I've just gotten better over time.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Well I removed the CDV and I don't see much of a difference... I don't have enough length of pipe to remove the accumulator. 4-5 in too short.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Can the accumulator from gen 1 fit on the gen 2? Is it the same fitting? Then I could install the bypass.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

rock auto time....


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

?

I order all my parts there


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

i look through rock auto's cataloge to cross refrence, going from multiple years to different generations... some times different cars like the sonic, or buick verano 










perfection clutch all metal unit, can only find it for the gen 1 though, gen 2 doesn't have any listed


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ebay Ad with picture of the acumilator

looks like its a simple as uncliping... doing a formal delete.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

so this may be the accumulator for the gen 2 if so it looks like one could get away with deleting it, but for piece of mind a new pipe section would need to be fabricated


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

That's exactly my problem. This is why I'm thinking of putting the gen 1 accumulator in place and installing the bypass kit.

What is the perfection clutch??

Thank you for your time


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

oh ok it's the master cylinder


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Looking at the pictures of each part, it might fit. I guess I'll have to try it. I found pictures of the accumulator with and without the plug at the end.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Where do you buy GM parts if it's not on RockAuto? Like the clutch master cylinder for gen 2.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh my god... I won't get into that. Looks like it's a big job and the master cylinder from gen 1 doesn't have the same angle.

Is there a way to fabricate a clutch line myself? If I can fit the gen 1 accumulator it would be perfect. The issu is the gen 2 master cylinder have a female connector so I need to find those connectors.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah mutilation of a gm line for said flare nuts ( white plastic with o ring) and then do it how ya want. As for finding the little things that aren't on rock auto it's either the u pull scrap yard, or dealer ship. Now anything I've ordered throught the dealership as back ordered has only been out for 4 days at the most.

Honestly in the pictures of the gen 1 or 2 the accumulator is added on in line. Least I believe so. So simply pulling the metal clip and taking the accumulator off and assembling the line into the master. Like you would with removing the delay valve at the tranny


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It was simple for de CDV. I replaced the part for a gen 1 instead which doesn't come with the CDV built in. Plug and play.

For the accumulator it is indeed added to the line. It would work if the line was long enough. I have a gap to fill when I remove it. I cannot stretch the line and it is shaped to follow a path in the engine bay.

Thank you


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> It was simple for de CDV. I replaced the part for a gen 1 instead which doesn't come with the CDV built in. Plug and play.
> 
> For the accumulator it is indeed added to the line. It would work if the line was long enough. I have a gap to fill when I remove it. I cannot stretch the line and it is shaped to follow a path in the engine bay.
> 
> Thank you


Okay, 

snitzel


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe I can add the gen 1 line. It would be like : master cylinder, gen 1 line, gen 1 accumulator, gen 2 line, gen 1 elbow.

Do you think it will cause a problem?

Or maybe the gen 1 line is longer and I won't need all of this stuff.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It looks like McLeod Racing | Free Shipping From Selected Dealers! can help with the clutch line. I'll get back with the part numbers. They make custom clutch line.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ok! Here is the parts numbers:
connectors 139160 (x2)
clutch line 139100-42 (42 is the length of the line, I think 36 may be enough but I went with a little extra)

You can order directly with McLeod Racing (I called). I also saw their parts on Summit Racing.

Can't wait to try it! I'll get back to you when it will be installed.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

I received the parts today. It looks very good quality. Can't wait to install it. Fit perfectly in the gen 2 clutch line elbow.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

FREEDOM!!!

So I did the swap. It feels way better. The clutch is more responsive. It still grinding going from 1 to 2 quickly but at least I can get the gear in now.

The 36in line would be long enough. Mine is 42 and I can go around the whole engine bay.


----------

